# Need some diving buddies



## AUWarbird (May 16, 2009)

I desperately need to get back in the water, but have no boat. I am willing to share any costs, but need some people who are willing to dive with someone who is fairly new to the sport. I have my beginners certification and have made dives up to 100 ft. So, let me know.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the forum and good luck on your adventures.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

where you mainly dive out of?


----------

